# Problema con alarma de contacto magnetico



## mefixxto (Abr 30, 2012)

Buenas, tengo una alarma para puertas donde se usa dos contactos magneticos para que al abrir la puerta se dispare la alarma, el tema es que perdi uno de los contactos justamente el que va suelto y se coloca en el marco de la puerta, trate usando un iman y nada, pero me di cuenta que con la señal del celular hace contactp 

Me gustaria saber como hacer algo que reemplace a ese contacto.


Gracias


----------



## powerful (Abr 30, 2012)

Buenas, el par está compuesto por un imán y el contacto es un relé REED.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 30, 2012)

No se como de decís que es el que va suelto. Si va en el marco va fijo es un reed switch.


----------



## mefixxto (May 2, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> No se como de decís que es el que va suelto. Si va en el marco va fijo es un reed switch.



Es asi: http://repositorio2.masoportunidades.com.ar/ARG01/18/220/687244/fotos//687244_3_2011810_18_35_45.jpg

Uno de esos se perdio y necesito reemplazarlo por algo que funcione =


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 2, 2012)

el que tiene cable es el reed switch y el otro es solo un iman grandote.

no hay ciencia!


----------



## aquileslor (May 2, 2012)

No se por allí, pero te convendría comprar de nuevo el par, o uno solo, el de los cables, si te los venden. Aquí son baratos. Si comprás un reed suitch ( un relay que actúa por magnetismo) tendrás que hacerle el alojamiento, etc. Fijate que el que te quedó atrae el hierro, es un imán.


----------



## pacowilson (May 7, 2012)

¿Por qué no conseguir uno nuevo? es barato


----------

